# Selling Sorby Gouges & Hollowing Tools, and Oneway Chucks



## ChrisCrafts (Apr 28, 2011)

Jocks,

I purchased a new to me Lathe from a professional bowl turner. It included all the chucks and tools I could ever need. As a result, I am selling some of my existing tools & chucks. Will also be listing some Kelton Hollowing Tools, and Nova Chucks. Lumberjocks get free shipping up to $12. Just contact me after the auction and let me know you were the winning bidder.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/chriswoodcrafts


----------

